# suggest a gpu for my rig..



## Arnab boss (Jul 6, 2011)

hi guys, almost played games with my onboard graphics but now its time to get agpu for my rig..!!

i will b playing games in mid settings o no hi fi  gpu and i want to strict my budget btwn 6k and how is 6770 in this range..>>

need ur suggestions quickly as i am going to buy it on friday so help me out guys..!!!! 

my rig config is in my sigi..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 6, 2011)

6770 is good. is around 7k. 

but i will strongly recommend a 6850 for full hd gaming. 
MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition


----------



## Cilus (Jul 7, 2011)

JAS is absolutely right about it...Arnab, at 1080P resolution, a HD 6850 or a GTX 460 1 GB is minimum requirement for fluent game play. The HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edition is a factory overclocked card and can offer a lot better performance than a stock HD 6850 and can also be overclocked further to match the HD 6870's performance.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 7, 2011)

Better even..get a 6950 or a GTX560Ti !


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 7, 2011)

Since his budget is 7k, lets back to real-land!

I think HD6770 is a good deal for 7k, go ahead with it.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but i will strongly recommend a 6850 for full hd gaming.
> MSI R6850 Cyclone 1GD5 Power Edition



what the difference between 6850 and 6870? I have seen that the 6870 is larger than 6850.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ 6870 offers 10-15% higher performance in general.


----------



## somulesnar (Jul 7, 2011)

i wud suggets u to go with gtx 570. it gives aweful results. and u can even get the advantge of physx


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 7, 2011)

somulesnar said:


> i wud suggets u to go with gtx 570. it gives *aweful results*. and u can even get the advantge of physx



Awesome or awful? 

If it gives awful results, y do u suggest it??


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2011)

somulesnar said:


> i wud suggets u to go with gtx 570. it gives aweful results. and u can even get the advantge of physx



Why not GTX 580 or GTXC 590 or HD 6990 then? Buddy, before throwing your word, look at the Op's requirement & budget. When he is saying it is 7K and even a HD 6850 is overshooting his budget, how you are suggesting a card, priced at 20K?


----------



## mitraark (Jul 8, 2011)

arnab boss , The rig you have , you should definitely get the 6850, do justice to your other compoents  Its just 2-2.5k more. And a lot better.

If unfortunately you have strict budget issues, 6770 is the obvious choice.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jul 8, 2011)

@megamind..lolzz..

@mitraark, yup..u r absolutely right..OP should go for 6770..but if he can increase lil bit then 6850 would be the best deal for HD gaming..i suggest OP to wait for some time if possible and save money for HD6850 Cyclone Power Edition..best of luck..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 8, 2011)

did any1 consider GTS 450


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 8, 2011)

Chaitanya said:


> did any1 consider GTS 450



both 6770 and 6850 are better.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks guys for ur suggestions..i can increase my budget 15k also but the thing is i dont wanna invest in gpu as it will bcome absolute in few months and again a new one..i m tired of this and wasted enough of my monie..so just wanna restrict my self in this..!!!

i can go for a 6850 but if it can run atleast 2 yrs...and which brand..msi or xfx or sapphire..???


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

Arnab boss said:


> i can go for a 6850 but if it can run atleast 2 yrs...and which brand..msi or xfx or sapphire..???



6850 for 2yrs wil do good but not at full glory... Get the MSI 6850 cyclone edition..


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 8, 2011)

Arnab boss said:


> thanks guys for ur suggestions..i can increase my budget 15k also but the thing is i dont wanna invest in gpu as it will bcome *absolute* in few months and again a new one..i m tired of this and wasted enough of my monie..so just wanna restrict my self in this..!!!
> 
> i can go for a 6850 but if it can run atleast 2 yrs...and which brand..msi or xfx or sapphire..???



I hope you meant "obsolete"!!!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2011)

Look, no one can guaranty you that a current generation card will be sufficient to run for 2 years. But in general if you get a little high end product then you can at least go for some times, say 2years. May be that time all the games won't run in their highest or higher setting but still you can play them by lowering the details.
Now although MSi HD 6850 Cyclone Power Edison offers tremendous value for money but it is still just a minimum requirement to play all the games in 1080P resolution with good playable FPS. So if you want 2 years of backup and don't wanna pay more then HD 6870 is the best option. 

Get a Sapphire HD 6870 @ 11K in Kolkata.Check M.D or Vedant for it. You may get it in cheaper price. This card is hell of a card and will offer you tremendous value for money. With the new drivers, its performance is getting increased also and the increment is far better than that of HD 6900 and HD 5000 series. When overclocked to 970 Mhz from its default 900 Mhz speed, it offers same performance of a Stock HD 6950 or GTX 560 Ti. So my choice is HD 6870 if you wanna a future proof card within budget.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 9, 2011)

@ ssb1551 yeah dude i meant that..!!! typo misssi

@ cilus thanks man its been long time,but i read in some posts that 6870 has some issues...??may b im wrong as i hav been out of touch for along time so dont know any details abt it..!!

suppose if i go for a 6770 will it b too  bad to play games @mid settings...i asked this bcoz nowdays i play games in mid settings and it runs not smoothly but ok...??if i get a gpu suppose 6770 then it may run smoothly...

bt i will give a try to 6870, but is sapphire good in services bcoz m.d hardly keeps this brand...hows xfx or msi...!!!


----------



## devilgod (Jul 9, 2011)

In delhi 2 days back

Price of Raedon HD 6670 is 5200Rs.

so yu can easily get it for 5k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jul 9, 2011)

@Arnab boss
best option is 6870 but 6770 is also a nice card.sapphire and msi are good but don't go for XFX.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

Still rooting for the HD6850 here!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 9, 2011)

Arnab boss said:


> @ ssb1551 yeah dude i meant that..!!! typo misssi
> 
> @ cilus thanks man its been long time,but i read in some posts that 6870 has some issues...??may b im wrong as i hav been out of touch for along time so dont know any details abt it..!!
> 
> ...



HD 6870 or any cards from BART are having far far lesser problems that the 5000 series. I am using 6870 Crossfire without any issues and the Driver support for especially the BART series card is really great.
Sapphire is serviced by Aditya infotech their service is far far better than Rashi. When my card went KAPUT due to voltage fluctuation (Completely my fault as I was not using any UPS), I called M.D. and they asked me to come at a specific day. On that day, they simply took my card and gave me a new one, collected from Aditya...can u believe it...I have done RMA within 3 hours. 
THe reason for Sapphire HD 6870 is all the cards from Sapphire are coming with a Custom cooler design and far better than the reference design. It comes with Aluminum mesh and copper heat pipe design which keeps the card real cool.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

> THe reason for Sapphire HD 6870 is all the cards from Sapphire are coming with a Custom cooler design and far better than the reference design.



their Vapor-X cooling is the best I've seen, and a few months after the card releases, their base cards, I mean their reference HD card for eg 6850 is also replaced with their premium cooler.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2011)

Well now there's a new kid in the block known as Msi's twin frozr II/III. Very tough to beat these coolers.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks guys so ur r suggesting for sapphire well i dont hav any probs in that and with m.d i am cool with it..!!!
so now which one 6850 or the 6870...??


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

^^Get whichever fits ur pocket...(Not by size, but by cost)


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 9, 2011)

then dude i will say 6770 as i will b keeping the rest for my blackberry torch..!!


----------

